# Metropolitan Opera Radio on Sirius/XM Complaint



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I enjoy the operas that Met Radio plays, but the individual selections suck big time. I have listened for 4 years now and it is the same stuff rehashed over and over and over and over. Only about every 2 months will they introduce a few new pieces to their repertoire. It is like the old Top 40 stations of old that played only about 15 songs over and over and over. It could be so much better. Am I the only one who cares about this?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My answer to that: Spotify. YOU choose what plays.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> My answer to that: Spotify. YOU choose what plays.


That is useful at home, but I have Sirius in my car and I prefer not to Bluetooth all the time. I notice lots of people looking at this thread by you are my only reply so thanks.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I notice lots of people looking at this thread by you are my only reply so thanks.


Possibly because you've narrowed the field. I can't recall seeing satellite radio outside of Nth. America. It was a foreign beast to me when I was last in the U.S.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I honestly didn't know how to respond. Hmmm, but I will keep this in mind in the future. I hope that not all digital radio programs do the same thing. I'll probably end up paying for Pandora (Curse those ads!).


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

since you're curious, I clicked to see what the complaint was but I haven't listened to any kind of radio in donkey's years so I had no answer.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I forget satellite radio is only a North American phenomenon. I spend hours in my car a day for work. Sirius has a great all gay channel and lots of diverse music offerings. Most have a large selection of music to select from so the playlist is fresh. Not the Met Radio.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a new car and one of the most lovely things about it is that there is a USB slot . I've put all my recital disks on a stick and I set it to random. Like the radio but no announcers.


----------



## iloveChopin (Nov 24, 2013)

Newbie here, but I'll weigh in anyway, since I have some similar experience. I listen to the opera, pops, and symphonic channels ONLY, and I also seem to hear many of the same pieces again and again, esp on the pops channel. thankfully i can switch from one to the other if it really really bums me out. I just bought the in-home gizmo, so i can do the same at home too, and obviously, there, if I'm ticked off at repetion, I can always turn to my not-so-vast-but-not-that shabby CD collection on the shelves behind me!

Anyway...just my 2cents...IMO, the OP is right.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

iloveChopin said:


> Newbie here, but I'll weigh in anyway, since I have some similar experience. I listen to the opera, pops, and symphonic channels ONLY, and I also seem to hear many of the same pieces again and again, esp on the pops channel. thankfully i can switch from one to the other if it really really bums me out. I just bought the in-home gizmo, so i can do the same at home too, and obviously, there, if I'm ticked off at repetion, I can always turn to my not-so-vast-but-not-that shabby CD collection on the shelves behind me!
> 
> Anyway...just my 2cents...IMO, the OP is right.


It's interesting to hear it is the same for the other classical channels. The Classic Xmas channel, the Sixties Channel and the Studio 54 Disco channel play a good variety. I guess they figure the classical audience is so small they don''t need to waste a lot of resources on us. Pity. I do LOVE the historic Met Matinee recordiings they play, so I get my money's worth.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I am two weeks into the free two month trial period for Sirius/XM. I mainly listen to the Symphony Hall channel which seems to be the catchall channel for non-opera, non-pops classical music. I can't recall hearing any repetition so far. In fact, one of the positives so far for me has been that their playlist seems fairly diverse, at least compared to the super-conservative programming of the only local FM classical music station. Maybe it is different on the opera channel though, or maybe I need to wait until later in the trial to judge. I also like that they always play full works and that I can hit the info button and find out what piece is playing.
I haven't yet decided if I like it enough to pay for a regular subscription though.
My only complaint so far is that


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Even though Callas only sang at one matinee at the Met, the performance of which they are playing today, one would think they would play her selections more often as she is one of the most famous opera stars ever. It is so strange to be hearing her on Sirius today as they never play her.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Even though Callas only sang at one matinee at the Met, the performance of which they are playing today, one would think they would play her selections more often as she is one of the most famous opera stars ever. It is so strange to be hearing her on Sirius today as they never play her.


They must have seen the google doodle.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> They must have seen the google doodle.


There's probably more truth to that than they'd like to admit.

The lack of decent recordings of Callas doesn't help the cause.


----------



## jdcbr (Jul 21, 2014)

This topic seems to have played out - but I cannot tell you how mant times they have used a recording of Emma Kirkby singing songs by Amy Beach - of all the weird **** they have to choose from. I've heard it about 12 times over three years. Really!


----------

